# pen kits



## old folks (Aug 11, 2008)

I want the site that sells the slimline kits at the cheapest price.
Thank you

old folks


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 11, 2008)

You can get 10k gold or chrome for $1.75 each at arizonasilhouette.com

Not sure if that's the cheapest, but it's pretty dang cheap. And they are quality kits.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 11, 2008)

John, depending on how many kits you need Rizheng sells there slimliine kits for $1.00 ea. the shipping that needs to be added per kit depends on how many you order. 100 kits would end up costing about $1.45 ea. shipped to your dorr in 3 to 4 days.
There have been soem not so good commetns about the quality of there kits, as well as comments from people that have no problem with them.


----------



## fiferb (Aug 11, 2008)

$1.65 for one and down to $1.49 for over 100 if you are looking for 24k or other less expensive platings.

http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/hobbyline.html


----------



## arioux (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi

Wood pen pro have them at $1.55 a piece and $1.35 for 50 or more in gold, chrome and black chrome.

Also the premium one, with a nicer clip and center band at $1.55

http://www.woodpenpro.com/current_sales_discounts.html


----------



## Robert Taylor (Aug 22, 2008)

check here:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Deep-Deep-Disco...ryZ71234QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem  i bought 20, the parts fit snug and look good. a drop of ca or epoxy will complete the job. Bob


----------

